# Best website to sell homestead



## Offgrit (7 mo ago)

What would you say is the best place online to sell a homestead?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here worked for me.


----------



## ofanevening (10 mo ago)

I find myself looking on Craigslist a lot. There are websites devoted to this but I don't have time to keep track and I figure Craigslist is the easiest to post on and most familiar so I'm likely to get real people not professionals.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I found both my places right here on HT


----------



## Backroad Acres (5 mo ago)

You can list your property on Zillow for free. Another good option would be to list it on the MLS. Do a google search for "MLS flat fee listing". It will cost you about $100 or so but you can avoid all the realtor commissions etc. I have had good success with this.


----------

